# RAT Breeders in South Devon/Torbay



## The Clairvoyant (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi

I/we have 2 Ratties (Boys). Ok I know people dont like pet shop bought. But some times what can you do. lol

Im looking to increase the population of them by 1 or 2.

I have searched but I can not find any breeders close.

Any clues.

Thanx in advance


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

The Clairvoyant said:


> Hi
> 
> I/we have 2 Ratties (Boys). Ok I know people dont like pet shop bought. But some times what can you do. lol
> 
> ...


There is no shame in buying pet shop rats...whether you support the trade or not, those little mites still deserve a home. There are often rats advertised on 'preloved' or you could Google 'rescues' for your area....but don't feel ashamed of giving pet shop rats a home...they cannot help their predicament.


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Why not use Pet Shops?
Rodent Farm

The NFRS breeders list can be found here: National Fancy Rat Society


----------



## The Clairvoyant (Nov 11, 2012)

spoiled_rat said:


> Why not use Pet Shops?
> Rodent Farm
> 
> The NFRS breeders list can be found here: National Fancy Rat Society


1) not very many breeders in the SW.
2) do all petshop rats come from farms.


----------

